# Trivia 6/15



## luckytrim (Jun 15, 2018)

trivia 6/15
DID YOU KNOW...
The English chocolate company Cadbury made the first chocolate  bar in the world in 1842. 

1. What contagious skin condition leaves small circular  patches of bare
skin?
2. In which decade did Elizabeth II ascend to the throne  ?
3. If something is described as being "vermiform" in shape,  what does it
look like?
4. Which Shakespearean queen is the Queen of the  Fairies?
  a. -Titania
  b. - Cleopatra
  c. - Hippolyta
  d. - Gertrude
5. Which is the longest nerve in the human body?
  a. - Olfactory
  b. - Optic
  c. - Sciatic
  d. - Phrenic
6. What's the more common ID for Trinitrotoluene  ?
7. Written in Standard American Format (MM/DD/YYYY), what is  the sum of all 
of the individual digits in the date of the Japanese attack on  Pearl Harbor 
that propelled the United States into World War II? (American  date)
8.  First appearing at the 1960 Winter Olympic Games, the  biathlon event 
combines cross-country skiing with which other  sport?

TRUTH OR CRAP ??
The longest Conga Line on record was 1,305 people at Yasgur’s  Farm during
the Woodstock Festival in 1969.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
1. Ringworm
2. the 1950's
3. a Worm
4. - a
5. - c
6. - TNT
7. - 25
8. Rifle Shooting

CRAP !!
The longest conga was the Miami Super Conga consisting of  119,986 people
gathered in Miami, Florida, USA on 13 March 1988.

The conga line was held in conjunction with 'Calle Ocho',  organized by the
Kiwanis Club of Little Havana.


----------

